# Male Ragdoll Required for breeding



## Scotty1981 (Jan 3, 2014)

We have a 3 year old female ragdoll (Bella) which we have had for 3 months. This is the 2nd time she has come into season in the time we have had her.
The previous owners sold her on to us because their young daughter turned out to be allergic to cats. She has has at least one litter of kittens before we got her but we would really like to have a litter of her own with us.
Unfortunately the previous owners weren't able to supply us with any papers as they lost contact with the breeder.
Can anyone help out

Thanks

Scott and Suzi


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

As adorable as she is, without papers any kittens produced will be moggies. 

I would just keep her as a pet and get her spayed.

Just enjoy her


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

I hate to dampen your enthusiasm, but without papers you can't prove your cat is a pedigree cat and it's unlikely that anyone who owns a Ragdoll stud will help you out.

However, if you're really interested in breeding, I think the accepted way of going about it is to make contact with people at cat shows and in cat clubs to find out more about the breed and to meet people who can help you with the many complexities of breeding. Unfortunately it's not as straightforward as just getting a male and female together and letting nature take its course! That method can lead to very unfortunate health problems.

I'm not a breeder myself, and my cats are moggies, but I've read a great deal about breeding and I've seen that reputable breeders really want to know quite a lot about someone before they'll let them use their stud, partly because of the possible health risks, and partly because they're keen to protect their cats and their breed. Unfortunately not everyone has good intentions, so they want to be sure that new breeders are responsible.

Sorry if that wasn't what you wanted to hear, but if you're very interested in the breed you will probably enjoy going to shows etc as a starting point.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

first things first - were you provided with evidence that she is full ragdoll ( i.e. her registration papers) ?

From her registration papers it will tell if she is on the active register - if it says no progeny to be registered then she isn't registered active and shouldn't be bred from. So si she on the active register?

If you bought her from another person did you inform the original breeder you have her. Most respectable breeders make owners sign contracts to say the cat will go back to them if they can't keep it any longer. It would be only polite to let the original breeder know. You can find out who this is from her registration papers. Have you done this?

If the cat is registered on the active and has had all the relevant tests - she needs a genetic test for HCM and yearly heart scans to make sure she doesn't have this horrific disease - then you should be able top contact the relevant breed clubs for a suitable stud. 

Without proof of
a) and active register registration
and
b) the correct genetic tests and heart scans done 

you are barking up a very tall tree. 

If you have done all this let us know and we will help the best we can.

EDIT: guys until we know for sure the status of this cat let's hold off rather than starting a LONG thread.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

He said he was provided with no papers, so suspect that she is a pet who broke the neuter contract.

Scotty, you need to be aware that HCM is a common problem in this breed, and she may have been sold as a pet because she had a predisposition to develop it. You also need to know that without papers, no breeder will or can have you in to stud, as it breaks the registration body's code of ethics, and they can be disciplined for doing it.

I would strongly suggest spaying this girl, as there's a very real possibility that she could pass on disease to her kittens, and heartache to their families.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

:mad2:...........


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

ifshe has called twice in the last 3 months then am i right to assume that's her normal calling timeframe? or can this change with age in cats? or can it vary from call to call- ie irregular?
(asking this because i'm aware cats aren't dogs  )

if this is her normal call window, and she has only had one litter then the owners would have been getting driven mad by her! 


honestly scott, i'm afraid i don't buy the breeders story- granted, i wasn't there and haven't met them, but 3 years old, breed 'at least once', young daughter is now found to be allergic, misplaced papers...

i'd spay her and dote on her as i'm sure you intend to anyway, and maybe use her to familiarize yourself with the breed to maybe look into buying an active registered queen in the future... genetically passed health problems can be pure heartbreak for both owner and breeder- without being able to track her family tree you can't ask any of the owners of her ancestors to learn this 
i personally wouldn't risk it...

but welcome to PF, and if you stick around we'd love to get to know you and your beautiful (well named) Bella
Xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Have to agree with the others ... Spay


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is she microchipped? I chip all my kittens with their pedigree & pet name so it can be traced, along with me as the second contact. 

You may be able to find the breeder that way, since the people you got her from obviously haven't told her the cat has now been sold on.

Was there a reason you wanted kittens from her?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Steverags said:


> :mad2:...........


Ill go with the above, as if I start, I wont stop :mad2:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to assume you purchased this cat in good faith, were told she was pedigree and registered and that you could breed from her. I'd love to dress this up in pretty language but when push comes to shove you've been right royally stuffed every which way round.

If this cat isn't registered then she could in theory go to a registered stud though I don't know any reputable stud owner who would allow it and the kittens could not be registered as pedigrees. You couldn't even advertise them as pedigree because you have no proof of her lineage so you don't even know if she is a pedigree. If she has been registered as a pedigree ragdoll then you must be able to furnish proof of her being on the active register because it is against the rules for a stud owner to take a non-active registered girl into stud.

You have bought an unspayed cat of unknown origin but you have an honest belief she's a registered pedigree. The person you bought her from has given you a reason for not giving you the 'papers' which implies such things do exist. This leaves you between a rock and a hard place where breeding from her is concerned. 

I'll bet she's lovely and a gorgeous pet which is exactly how you should enjoy her.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty, you have her name as Bella and I realise she came with no papers, but did the person you got her from by any chance tell you her registered name? 

Not suggesting you broadcast it but it would be an easy way for YOU to trace the breeder as I am sure they would love to know what's happened to their kitten!


----------



## Scotty1981 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have lost contact with the previous owner. Lost my phone and that was the only contact I had with them


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Scotty1981 said:


> I have lost contact with the previous owner. Lost my phone and that was the only contact I had with them


I meant, do you know the cat's pedigree name? If she was ever registered her breeder can be traced very easily.

Is she microchipped? I think all previous owners should come up on the chip if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Just for illustration Scotty here is a screen print of my cat's GCCF registration. It shows a complete pedigree all the way back to the origin of the breed (not difficult for Raggies as the breed was created in the 70s so Bobby is 10 generations from there) and it goes on to list all matings and every single offspring. Any offspring registered for breeding will have the same. 

There is also a list of disqualified breeders and a complaints procedure.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Scotty1981 said:


> I have lost contact with the previous owner. Lost my phone and that was the only contact I had with them


Do you happen to remember where you drove to pick her up (or did they deliver her)? Then you could cross reference by the address to get a number, or stop by just to ask a question or two (assuming the microchip part doesn't work).


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> Just for illustration Scotty here is a screen print of my cat's GCCF registration. It shows a complete pedigree all the way back to the origin of the breed (not difficult for Raggies as the breed was created in the 70s so Bobby is 10 generations from there) and it goes on to list all matings and every single offspring. Any offspring registered for breeding will have the same.
> 
> There is also a list of disqualified breeders and a complaints procedure.


I checked my kitten, it only gives three generations of her pedigree, not 10.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I checked my kitten, it only gives three generations of her pedigree, not 10.


On the first page, yes. I got the full lot but looking at it and now and can't remember how you get the rest but it is there!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> On the first page, yes. I got the full lot but looking at it and now and can't remember how you get the rest but it is there!


If you find out how please post! I've tried and can't see how you did it.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't either now OS but I will email them for you and ask because I know I did have it because I remember seeing "Josephine - Origin" on there. Will let you know soon as I get their reply.

Foundation not origin, sorry.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe you found a bug when the system was new...  But I'll be interested to hear the reply!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

My deepest apologies, it was my mistake.

The 10 generation record I found was not at GCCF it was at PawPeds and here is the link The Ragdoll Database so that cat doesn't even have to be yours to be able to look - however not all cats are going to be on there!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I just had a look but can only get 3 generations - would be nice to have 10!
ETA - must have cross posted with you ForeverHome - pity. I've looked at Pawpeds before but not found anything that detailed for mine


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I just had a look but can only get 3 generations - would be nice to have 10!
> ETA - must have cross posted with you ForeverHome - pity. I've looked at Pawpeds before but not found anything that detailed for mine


I spend loads of time on pawpeds :thumbup1:

Lynn, my recent cats not in there either but put in your cats/kittens grandparents or gg grandparents and work from there


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> I spend loads of time on pawpeds :thumbup1:
> 
> Lynn, my recent cats not in there either but put in your cats/kittens grandparents or gg grandparents and work from there


 Just realised that I could do that  Senior moment


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I just had a look but can only get 3 generations - would be nice to have 10!
> ETA - must have cross posted with you ForeverHome - pity. I've looked at Pawpeds before but not found anything that detailed for mine


Yes. His offspring records are incomplete though, those from the last breeder are there but nothing from the previous one who had him.

Well I had already emailed GCCF and maybe if there is enough demand maybe they might make complete records viewable one day?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Pawpeds and other breed databases are only as good as those who contribute to it, it's quite complete for my breed, I make sure I send in all my litters info and title upgrades, along with breed health test results which have been another option for several years.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Well I had already emailed GCCF and maybe if there is enough demand maybe they might make complete records viewable one day?


I hope not, at least not unless the search is made by the registered owner. Otherwise anyone could steal a cat's identity to create fraudulent paperwork.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

havoc said:


> I hope not, at least not unless the search is made by the registered owner. Otherwise anyone could steal a cat's identity to create fraudulent paperwork.


Sorry I mean more info viewable by the owner as it is currently, not to make full details available to everyone


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> On the first page, yes. I got the full lot but looking at it and now and can't remember how you get the rest but it is there!





OrientalSlave said:


> If you find out how please post! I've tried and can't see how you did it.


Not all will trace back to the originals as they may be from the outcrossed lines


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I emailed the GCCF before realising I was a div and had got mixed up with the PawPeds site, asking if it was possible to go back more than 3 generations. This is the reply I got:

*We are looking to make such a service available to breeders in the future but that has not been programmed yet and may take quite a while.
We hope this service will be available in the next year.*


----------

